# #graph as an alternative to Blockchain?



## TheBigShort (28 Dec 2017)

Given all the talk about bitcoin, crypto and blockchain, it is now alleged that another technology, hashgraph, has the capability of performing the same trusted function as blockchain but without the high transaction fees, the energy usage, the time delays etc. 

Is this curtains for bitcoin, or could bitcoin operate on this platform?


----------



## seamless (28 Dec 2017)

No its not.

It could in theory but never will IMHO.

From their FAQ;

Is there a cryptocurrency?

There is no hashgraph public ledger or cryptocurrency. Hashgraph is currently being implemented on permissioned networks.



How can I apply for a license?

If you want to use hashgraph on a permissioned network, you can apply for a license by contacting Swirlds.


So its a closed, proprietary service and you must apply for a license to use. Very different from the Bitcoin T&C's.


----------



## TheBigShort (28 Dec 2017)

Thanks seamless.


----------



## BreadKettle (29 Dec 2017)

They are not ruling out a public ledger in the future. I think the exact reply on reddit was something along the lines of "stay tuned".

Currently only permissioned but this is in it's absolute infancy.


----------

